# Nearly 2 dozen states consider plans to drug test welfare recipients as issue arises in GOP campaign



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

CHEYENNE, Wyo. - Conservatives who say welfare recipients should have to pass a drug test to receive government assistance have momentum on their side.
The issue has come up in the Republican presidential campaign, with front-runner Mitt Romney saying it's an "excellent idea."
Nearly two dozen states are considering plans this session that would make drug testing mandatory for welfare recipients, according to the National Conference of State Legislatures. And Wyoming lawmakers advanced such a proposal this week.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/02/24/nearly-2-dozen-states-consider-plans-to-drug-test-welfare-recipients-as-issue/?test=latestnews#ixzz1nPPxRVKv​


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

I take the People's Republic of CWOFsachussetts will not be a participant.


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

If I get drug tested to make the welfare then they should get drug tested to TAKE the welfare


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

When I was a young buck on the hunt for a police job, I wanted money from the government. However, I was more than willing to provide a service with considerable dangers and risks involved, in return for the government money.

I was drug-tested before I could provide that service.

Welfare recipients also want money for the government, but don't want to provide anything in return, except demands for more free money.

Why should they not be drug tested?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Excellent idea, however, I think the gov't will still find a way to create another branch of over-seers ($$$) to facilitate the testing process. But has anyone been to a VOP hearing where a client pissed hot? Yeah, the repercussions are soooooo severe when that happens , so what makes us think that benefits will be suspended/revoked for this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

SinePari said:


> Excellent idea, however, I think the gov't will still find a way to create another branch of over-seers ($$$) to facilitate the testing process. But has anyone been to a VOP hearing where a client pissed hot? Yeah, the repercussions are soooooo severe when that happens , so what makes us think that benefits will be suspended/revoked for this?


Actually, about the only time that anyone goes to jail at QDC is for probation violations; they do those on Wednesday mornings, and back when I actually ever went to court, I'd go to First Session and watch them get violated (mostly for pissing hot or being arrested again) one after another, off to the Dedham House of Correction.


----------

